# Alexandra Neldel: So brutal ist "Die Wanderhure"



## Mandalorianer (20 Sep. 2010)

*Alexandra Neldel: So brutal ist "Die Wanderhure"​*

In "Verliebt in Berlin" war Alexandra Neldel (34) die unschuldige, etwas naive Lisa Plenske, die ihre große Liebe suchte und fand. Doch jetzt kommen härtere Zeiten auf die süße Alex zu. In ihrem neuen Film „Die Wanderhure“ geht es richtig zur Sache. Das SAT.1-Movie wird am 5. Oktober um 20:15 Uhr ausgestrahlt.

Eigentlich Haupt-Familienzeit, doch in „Die Wanderhure“ geht es alles andere als familiär zu. Die Romanverfilmung des gleichnamigen Mittelalter-Buches von Iny Lorentz soll sehr detailliert und brutal sein. Alexandra spielt die Rolle der Marie Schärer, die zu Beginn des Films mehrfach vergewaltigt wird. Weil sie daraufhin der Hurerei angeklagt wird, lässt man sie auspeitschen und schwerverletzt wird sie aus ihrer Heimatstadt vertrieben. Fortan muss sie ihren Lebensunterhalt als Wanderhure verdienen, doch ihr Hauptgedanke gilt vor allem der Rache an den Männern, die sie und ihre Familie ins Verderben gestürzt haben. Vor allem die Schändungs- und Folter-Szenen sind alles andere als harmlos. Das musste auch Alex schon während der Dreharbeiten feststellen. Der Bild verriet sie: „Bei der Vergewaltigungsszene im Kerker musste in den Proben jemand am Set für mich als Lichtdouble einspringen, weil mir sofort die Tränen kamen.“ Starker Tobak, den die Zuschauer da am 5. Oktober zu sehen bekommen.



​
Doch macht sich der Sender SAT.1 keine Sorgen wegen des Jugendschutzes? „Wir achten sehr genau auf die Einhaltung der Jugendschutzbestimmungen. Wir haben bei Inszenierung und Schnitt bewusst Abstand von einer extremen Gewaltdarstellung des Alltags im Mittelalter genommen“, so Sprecherin Diana Schradt gegenüber der Bild. Wir sind auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie sich Alex in der anspruchsvollen Rolle so schlägt.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2010)

Ich wette mal, dass man nicht mal ihre Titten sehen wird


----------



## Amazinking (20 Sep. 2010)

Ich hoffe dass man hier solche Links posten darf

Alexandra Neldel in ihrer härtesten Rolle: Bei den Proben zum Film

falls das nicht ein Double ist, muss ich deiner Aussage widersprechen


----------



## Q (20 Sep. 2010)

Grundsätzlich mal wieder sehr albern, bloss keinen Sex, aber härteste Gewalt, dann passt das für 12 Jährige...


----------



## Nielebock (20 Sep. 2010)

Die Wanderhure die der Sender SAT.1 bald ausstrahlt ist ein gewagter Film zur bester Sendezeit mal sehen wie die Moralisten diesen Film beurteilen wegen der teilweisen brutalen und intimen szenen.Ich bewundere Alexandra Neldel das Sie diese schwierige Rolle übernahm als Wanderhure. Nielebock


----------



## FatChris (20 Sep. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich wette mal, dass man nicht mal ihre Titten sehen wird



Auf Was wettest du?


----------



## ps3 (21 Sep. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich wette mal, dass man nicht mal ihre Titten sehen wird


Man sieht ihre titten weil ich habe Tv digital zeitschrift zuhause und da haben sie schon werbung gemacht und da hat man was gesehen.


----------



## krawutz (21 Sep. 2010)

ps3 schrieb:


> Man sieht ihre titten weil ich habe Tv digital zeitschrift zuhause und da haben sie schon werbung gemacht und da hat man was gesehen.



Vielleicht war das ja das "Lichtdouble".


----------



## ps3 (21 Sep. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Vielleicht war das ja das "Lichtdouble".



nein das glaube ich nicht sieh hat ja offters schon was gezeigt warum sollte sie nicht da auch.


----------



## mark lutz (22 Sep. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ich wette mal, dass man nicht mal ihre Titten sehen wird



Doch wird man hier


----------

